# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New Toy!!



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is my new toy!! 45cm (18") Dennerle Tweezers stainless steel with the hard plastic scissor adaptors.

They were pricey but I love them!!

Wish I could get a better pic!!

Tweezers!!

Anyone have these?

[This message was edited by Justin604 on Tue August 26 2003 at 11:01 PM.]


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is my new toy!! 45cm (18") Dennerle Tweezers stainless steel with the hard plastic scissor adaptors.

They were pricey but I love them!!

Wish I could get a better pic!!

Tweezers!!

Anyone have these?

[This message was edited by Justin604 on Tue August 26 2003 at 11:01 PM.]


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

How much $$?

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is another source of long tweezers.

https://secure.ioncart.net/beanfarm/shopdisplayproducts.asp?page=1

Anyone want 24-inch tweezers?
http://www.2spi.com/catalog/tweezers/giant-goliath.shtml

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2

[This message was edited by BobAlston on Wed August 27 2003 at 09:44 AM.]


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

I purchased 18" tweezers but find them "too big" for 55G tank. More fragile plants like Glosso or Marsilea were hard to plant with those tweezers. I want to buy 12" as well and work with those.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

The only local place selling them is $89CDN with the scissors. I traded some plants in on them and got them much, much cheaper.

I love the 18" for removing debris and planting thicker stems. 

I prefer the 12" from Aquarium Landscapes for planting finer rooted plants. The VERY fine stuff I use a surgical set of 4" needle tip.

If you buy from a medical supply place you won't get the sweet plastic scissor adaptors for the end of the tweezers!!


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I suppose for a really delicate tank they would be great. I use my $3 long barbeque tongs and they do fine.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

BTW,

I use this website to purchase tweezers.

http://www.medicalsuppliesplus.net/ScissorsPages/page05.htm

321-I THUMB TWEEZERS 18" $6.99


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I use this site to purchase tweezers:

http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html

Roger Miller


----------



## JanMc (Aug 6, 2003)

Where Roger? I don't see them in any category.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JanMc:
> Where Roger? I don't see them in any category.


http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/en-us/dept_14.html


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

The quality of the stainless steel instruments sold by Aquabotanic is pretty good. As a matter of fact, that set is some of the better stainless instruments I have seen in a quite a while. 
It is becoming very difficult to find high quality stainless steel instruments in the US. German made instruments are very hard to find. When (and if) you do find then, the cost is sky-high. Most of the stainless comes out of Pakistan. it is cheap, but the quality just isn't there.

Mike


----------

